# OnCLICKListener - OnTOUCHListener



## Gh0st (22. Mrz 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum. 

Ich wollt nur mal fragen wo genau eigentlich der unterschied zwischen OnClickListener und OnTouchListener liegt?

Wenn man auf nem Smartphone irgendwodrauf drueckt ist das ja sowohl Touch als auch click oder nicht ?

PS: Bin noch neu in der Java Brance & es waere nett wen mir mal jmd hier den unterschied erklaeren könnte.


----------



## hauptDev (22. Mrz 2014)

Einfach mal hier:
View.OnClickListener | Android Developers

und hier:
View.OnTouchListener | Android Developers

schauen. Dort ist beschrieben wo der Unterschied liegt. Der Größte ist wohl, dass bei einem OnTouchListener ein MotionEvent mitgegeben wird, mit welchen man Gesten usw. erkennen kann, da es Informationen über die Bewegungen auf dem Touch-Bildschirm festhält.


----------



## MF (23. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

ein wesentlicher Unterschied ist auch:

Der OnTouchListener verbraucht nicht unbedingt das Event. Entsprechend hat die Methode onTouch einen boolschen Rückgabewert. Ist er false so ist das "Event" noch aktiv und würde z.B. nochmal einen OnClikListener (wenn gesetzt) aufrufen. Fall der Rückgabewert auf true gesetzt wird ist das "Event" kosumiert und löst nichts weiteres mehr aus.

onClick hat keinen Rückgabewert (void).

Viele Grüße
MF


----------

